# looking for some



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

can someone please tell me how to go about getting juice fast and easy..
im looking for a hook up for me and my friends.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> can someone please tell me how to go about getting juice fast and easy..
> im looking for a hook up for me and my friends.



Well that's a way to make a introduction


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

sorry man. i just found this site... im not sure if i am even doing this right .
god im sorry


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

You know that sounds like a good idea, anyone know where I can get some too


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> sorry man. i just found this site... im not sure if i am even doing this right .
> god im sorry



It's ok .... have you read the home page?


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

ummmm. well im not sure. i just searched for chat.....
hoping i could find someone... man i know im going about this all wrong. lol


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

read the homepage for ANASCI and you should find what you seek


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

cool man. thank you sooooo much......


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> ummmm. well im not sure. i just searched for chat.....
> hoping i could find someone... man i know im going about this all wrong. lol


Take your time and read everything, Its all here :welcome:


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Gotta love treasure hunts


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

this is crazy man. lol Ya, it's worth it I suppose. first time so i want to do it right.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Well that's a way to make a introduction


Ditto O,
Hey barney? ID please!


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

*Huh? earthspeak please...*



			
				iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> this is crazy man. lol Ya, it's worth it I suppose. first time so i want to do it right.


know what?...youre not :sniper:  


Again please, MIND O...otta love and concern


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> this is crazy man. lol Ya, it's worth it I suppose. first time so i want to do it right.



Why don't you share us your's and your friends stats so we can help you in the right direction on what you need.


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

I'm 220lbs. 28yrs old. 5'10
need something to cut me up fast and want to build muscle. (dont we all?)
not sure if thats what you mean by stats. THATS HOW NEW I AM...
been in the health and fitness industry for about 8 years now. BUT ON THE SALES SIDE OF IT. Been around it but never have started anything. 
please help....


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

I believe Oracle is also requesting how long have you been lifting, body fat%, diet...


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

by the way BF % is prolly around 15%


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> read the homepage for ANASCI and you should find what you seek


best sound advice.Im distancing.


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

I've been lifting about 8 years on and off. dieting is way off right now.....
limited for the time being.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Well your gonna hear that the best way to start is using Testosterone Enanthate or Cypionate.  Injecting 2 times per week with 250mgs obviously for a total of 500mgs.  Run that for 10-12 weeks and your good to go.  I kicked mine off with Dbol my first time at 30mgs ED for 6 weeks.  Some will tell you to stick to one substance only because you want to see what your body can handle.  

How much research have you done prior to searching for the gear?


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Bro, you have at least a week of reading to do.  Good luck and do yourself a favor and do your homework


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> I've been lifting about 8 years on and off. dieting is way off right now.....
> limited for the time being.



That's gonna be something you need to overcome.  Diet is everything. You need to eat big to get big


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> I'm 220lbs. 28yrs old. 5'10
> need something to cut me up fast and want to build muscle. (dont we all?)
> not sure if thats what you mean by stats. THATS HOW NEW I AM...
> been in the health and fitness industry for about 8 years now. BUT ON THE SALES SIDE OF IT. Been around it but never have started anything.
> please help....


SURPRISED  IT hasnt found you in 8 years in the fitness industry.
what did you do there?


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

ignorance has cost me a whole....... lot in the (drug) world.... I am trying to get away from the stuff that destroys your life and get involved with the stuff that .... well you get my point?


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Things you need to research (beyond what Oracle has offered):

Injecting
Injection sites
PCT
Eating on Cycle

THEN
Gear
Cycles
Side Effects


----------



## Zaven (May 20, 2005)

I know I'm no expert on gear or anything, but I've been informed from the majority of folks that Dbol was great for a 1st timer...........even with the sides


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> ignorance has cost me a whole....... lot in the (drug) world.... I am trying to get away from the stuff that destroys your life and get involved with the stuff that .... well you get my point?



I got you bro...but we also want to be sure that you have the knowledge of researching gear behind you before you get into steroids.


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

I have sold health club memberships and sales management for the last several years...
yes it found me several times. i was closed minded.. can you identify at least? 
i know what i need i just need to know how to get it!!! lol


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I know I'm no expert on gear or anything, but I've been informed from the majority of folks that Dbol was great for a 1st timer...........even with the sides



A dbol only cycle in 99% of the cases will end in disappointment.  Because when all the bloating and things are gone....you'll be back to square one.


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

What do you need (Im not offering of course I just want to know what you're looking for)?


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> I know what i need i just need to know how to get it!!! lol



Well considering what you said about dbol i'm not too sure you really do know what you need


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Oracle it was someone else that made the comment about dbol....are you slipping my man?


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

ok i got ya.....  just trying to get something rolling before the peak of summer ya know. thanks for the advice on research. your right about that. I sold some for my friend one time. it was a stack of 2 things  and i told him how much to use and i think he used like 2 times the amount i told him to use.   I havent heard from him since then......


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> I have sold health club memberships and sales management for the last several years...
> yes it found me several times. i was closed minded.. can you identify at least?
> i know what i need i just need to know how to get it!!! lol



I always hated the pushy,membership sales dink.Not YOU


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> ok i got ya.....  just trying to get something rolling before the peak of summer ya know. thanks for the advice on research. your right about that. I sold some for my friend one time. it was a stack of 2 things  and i told him how much to use and i think he used like 2 times the amount i told him to use.   I havent heard from him since then......



That's why were here and that's why we say to research things.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

oops yeah your right bizarro it was zaven who made the dbol comment.  my badd ineedjuice7


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

im not sure about dbol..... lol 
can someone just tell me a # to call or something? im not trying to buy cocaine
lol  I'm serious... if someone can help me then please like send me a message or something......
I've got a rap sheet like 4 pages long and all of my info on hand..... 
otherwise im going to have to start approaching people at the gym and I dont want to do that..........


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

its all good.... dont worry about it.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> ignorance has cost me a whole....... lot in the (drug) world.... I am trying to get away from the stuff that destroys your life and get involved with the stuff that .... well you get my point?



you just said a mouthful bra'
your stock is plummeting....


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

i am not the pushy kind of salesman... lol
havent started a cycle yet....


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

more like persuasive


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> im not sure about dbol..... lol
> can someone just tell me a # to call or something? im not trying to buy cocaine
> lol  I'm serious... if someone can help me then please like send me a message or something......
> I've got a rap sheet like 4 pages long and all of my info on hand.....
> otherwise im going to have to start approaching people at the gym and I dont want to do that..........



No offense,But im embarrased Im all over this thread and ashamed to say Im done HERE.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> im not sure about dbol..... lol
> can someone just tell me a # to call or something? im not trying to buy cocaine
> lol  I'm serious... if someone can help me then please like send me a message or something......
> I've got a rap sheet like 4 pages long and all of my info on hand.....
> otherwise im going to have to start approaching people at the gym and I dont want to do that..........



Well like we said bro it's all on how you read things.  Check out the homepage.  http://www.anasci.org/index.php  it's big as day


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> No offense,But im ahsamed to say Im done HERE.



OMG kell is speechless


----------



## Zaven (May 20, 2005)

Lol.......


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> more like persuasive


Its NOT working, study elsewhere and come back and see us LATER.
...outta love and concern


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> OMG kell is speechless


Arent you?


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Arent you?



I'm speechless that your speechless


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

amazing how this thread just started but has 48 responses already


----------



## Zaven (May 20, 2005)

I was at a site earlier today that had yalls link posted there.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I was at a site earlier today that had yalls link posted there.



That's how cool we are


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I was at a site earlier today that had yalls link posted there.


BURY IT NOW.at 49


----------



## Zaven (May 20, 2005)

things that make ya go hmmmmmmm.


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

i dont get it. 
man this sucks.....
thank you guys very much for at least talking to me. 
i guess i should try searching more sites......... 
by the way i went to HOME page like 13 times! lol nothing!


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

dude..... grrrrr


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

*Sorry Zaven, in a typin frenzy*



			
				Zaven said:
			
		

> things that make ya go hmmmmmmm.


THOUGHT YOU WERE 'gimmeNeedJuice123". My mistake.
To ineedjoos7 I say:
youre not 28.
R.I.P.
good luck,God bless,keep walkin'
it's for the best.outta concern for you


----------



## max lift (May 20, 2005)

welcome to ansci ,  :welcome:


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

sorry? I'm not 28?


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Seriously, Ive never seen a thread catch fire like this one did so quickly....


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> sorry? I'm not 28?



He's not trying to offend you.  http://www.anasci.org/index.php look at the membership


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

soory guys if Im coming off a little heavy.
This kids not in the ballpark.


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

in fact i am in the ballpark... lol im going tomorrow night to watch the rangers playlol....


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

kell did you mean he is not acting his age?


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> He's not trying to offend you.  http://www.anasci.org/index.php look at the membership


are you deaf or blind,flukwit.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> are you deaf or blind,flukwit.



my my kell needs to get some ass tonight too much testosterone buildup


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

kell, go here...get help from dink

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=34989#post34989


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> kell, go here
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=34989#post34989



LOL i actually clicked the thread....like i've never been there before and didn't recognize it


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> in fact i am in the ballpark... lol im going tomorrow night to watch the rangers playlol....


thanks for the illustration .I rest my case


----------



## Zaven (May 20, 2005)

It's the Texas heat!


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> thanks for the illustration .I rest my case



LMAO


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Im outta here....by the way how many times has Kell said that in this thread....???


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Im outta here....by the way how many times has Kell said that in this thread....???



Good point


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> my my kell needs to get some ass tonight too much testosterone buildup


Probably true O, I wont contribute to the deliquency of uh,uh,uh...Elmo Dubot Farquars.Barneys Or the like.
I know I got all Fired UpI say it now for the last time.Funny
thankyoubyebye!!!


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Probably true O, I wont contribute to the deliquency of uh,uh,uh...Elmo Dubot Farquars.Barneys Or the like.



where do you come up with this


----------



## KILLA (May 20, 2005)

Is Kell from this planet?????

INEEDJUICE7

Go Here 

http://www.anasci.org/steroidsource.htm

Nothing is free, but this is well worth it.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> where do you come up with this


outta my overbaked brain.Im a published political satirist. now, O see you on the NEXT thread.


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

Prolly backtrackin on the knee slappin jibber jaw retractination of his po fools mind.  all good, all good, love and concern


thats the best Kell I can do


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

so in other words what you are trying to say is i need to pay money to get a list of contacts right?
why was that so hard.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Is Kell from this planet?????
> 
> INEEDJUICE7
> 
> ...


Yes,Im from this planet..Few Else are. Of course none of you know this...
Superfly are you from hell?hellboy j/k
NOW ADIOS, talk about me After I leave the room,goofus.


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> so in other words what you are trying to say is i need to pay money to get a list of contacts right?
> why was that so hard.


Oh, I guess we should have just told you that to begin with


----------



## iNEEDjuice7 (May 20, 2005)

Jesus Christ have mercy on your souls.....


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

iNEEDjuice7 said:
			
		

> so in other words what you are trying to say is i need to pay money to get a list of contacts right?
> why was that so hard.


'cause you dont speak english succinctly, intelligently or with discretion.bro'


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Prolly backtrackin on the knee slappin jibber jaw retractination of his po fools mind.  all good, all good, love and concern
> 
> 
> thats the best Kell I can do


Parker ,you finally sed somethin' :welcome:


----------



## max lift (May 20, 2005)

wow 83 coments in just over and hour must be a record ,


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Parker ,you finally sed somethin' :welcome:


word


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> wow 83 coments in just over and hour must be a record ,



amazing huh


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> wow 83 coments in just over and hour must be a record ,




oracle wants to get more post than me for some reason....


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

And then he will sell his computer again and go dark for 3 months.....


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> oracle wants to get more post than me for some reason....



Actually your right i've been trying for the last couple days to pass your number...lol...as for the computer i'm straight financially again.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Actually your right i've been trying for the last couple days to pass your number...lol...as for the computer i'm straight financially again.




be my guest....everyone will know that 99% of your posts are totally irrelevant to steroids and bodybuilding in general.........

lets see you pass my points...


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> be my guest....everyone will know that 99% of your posts are totally irrelevant to steroids and bodybuilding in general.........
> 
> lets see you pass my points...



Hahahahaha funny.   just kidding....actually i have passed your points.  i have 39619.19


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha funny.   just kidding....actually i have passed your points.  i have 39619.19




of course


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> of course



it's in the bank people like to steal points here


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> it's in the bank people like to steal points here




cause i dont have any in the bank either......right???


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Are you two planning to pull an all-nighter to see who wins?


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Are you two planning to pull an all-nighter to see who wins?




im gettin off here soon anyways......he can win........oracle lives on this site.......i on the other hand have a life.......not to mention MOD status


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Just think.....by this time tomorrow night this thread should have as many posts as the storied "Enough of tee's little pussy sites" thread....


----------



## tee (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Just think.....by this time tomorrow night this thread should have as many posts as the storied "Enough of tee's little pussy sites" thread....


Nah, Wolfy bumps it every chance he gets.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Nah, Wolfy bumps it every chance he gets.



He only has to bump it 120 more times to reach his goal


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> im gettin off here soon anyways......he can win........oracle lives on this site.......i on the other hand have a life.......not to mention MOD status



I just enjoy talking to you guys even though i have a life.  I learn a little as i give information also.


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, one thing you've mastered is how to decipher Kell11's messages.  You have to teach me that someday.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Yeah, one thing you've mastered is how to decipher Kell11's messages.  You have to teach me that someday.



Tons of re-reading does the trick


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

By the way Oracle, did I mention that I never heard of Tex Star Labs?


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> By the way Oracle, did I mention that I never heard of Tex Star Labs?



uh...i think so


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

You should shoot for Dragonrider's post total tonite Oracle.  Go for it.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> You should shoot for Dragonrider's post total tonite Oracle.  Go for it.



actually i'm off to bed soon


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Yeah, one thing you've mastered is how to decipher Kell11's messages.  You have to teach me that someday.


Bizarro,it's your head.look at how small it is.Thats not your fault,buddy.
and loosen your cape it may be cuttin circ. to the cerebral cort. 
i must say though,youre one ripped superhero-


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Bizarro,it's your head.look at how small it is.Thats not your fault,buddy.
> and loosen your cape it may be cuttin circ. to the cerebral cort.
> i must say though,youre one ripped superhero-



Lmao


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

myself.Lmao that is.
funny night on the board,you guys are good people/entertainment.
THIS thred wore me out.cherry on my day...
love all o' ya
STAY HARD
good-fuggin-night.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 20, 2005)

every time someone busts in and shouts "I need juice" I feel like something's not right.it makes me nervous .

with everything there's a certain etiquette, you wouldn't go to a smoke shop and ask for a "bong".

I'm new and I found my source, it was easy. you just gota use your head.

what's more important is do you know what type you want and a proper way to use it? things like post cycle therapy and gyno are definitely things you must know .I did my homework, so should you.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> every time someone busts in and shouts "I need juice" I feel like something's not right.it makes me nervous .
> 
> with everything there's a certain etiquette, you wouldn't go to a smoke shop and ask for a "bong".
> 
> ...



very nicely put


----------



## pincrusher (May 20, 2005)

aw man im mad because i missed out on all the fun last night damnit.

this guy stinks very badly of fed manure.  nobody just comes on a site and asks for steroids without offfering to listed to peoples advice on what to take. the whole thing with him not being able to see the BIG message on the homepage about paying for a membership to the sources section is also bogus.  all this guy wants to do is set people up to be nice and offer to sell him shit so he can bust ya.  stay well away from this guy, do an IP check to see if the addy is a known one for feds, & close this thread asap before anyone falls victum to this guy.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> aw man im mad because i missed out on all the fun last night damnit.
> 
> this guy stinks very badly of fed manure.  nobody just comes on a site and asks for steroids without offfering to listed to peoples advice on what to take. the whole thing with him not being able to see the BIG message on the homepage about paying for a membership to the sources section is also bogus.  all this guy wants to do is set people up to be nice and offer to sell him shit so he can bust ya.  stay well away from this guy, do an IP check to see if the addy is a known one for feds, & close this thread asap before anyone falls victum to this guy.



look at how many replies in such a short amount of time


----------



## Freejay (May 20, 2005)

Why is this thread so long.  If a newb can't fucking read, and comes on and says "Dahh...where can I get some juice"?  The post shouldn't even be answered.  This dude smells like pork to me.  What a tool!


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

The thought went through my mind last night that the guy ineejuice wasnt legit too.  I mean he doesnt get specific about anything in his posts.


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

And you notice he asked for a phone number to call.  "My name is Agent...uhhh...I mean Jack Smith.  Where can i buy some steroids, please give me your name and adress."


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

bump.  This thread will never die


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

nah i think we should let it run as a "what not to do"


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

So it should be a sticky?


----------



## max lift (May 20, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> aw man im mad because i missed out on all the fun last night damnit.
> 
> this guy stinks very badly of fed manure.  nobody just comes on a site and asks for steroids without offfering to listed to peoples advice on what to take. the whole thing with him not being able to see the BIG message on the homepage about paying for a membership to the sources section is also bogus.  all this guy wants to do is set people up to be nice and offer to sell him shit so he can bust ya.  stay well away from this guy, do an IP check to see if the addy is a known one for feds, & close this thread asap before anyone falls victum to this guy.



The thought went through my mind as well ,  how many of you did this guy PM ??


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

I didn't get a PM.  The guy joined and then had 21 posts in about 5 minutes.  very suspicioius -- we should boot him from the site.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> The thought went through my mind as well ,  how many of you did this guy PM ??


He PM'd me.
From Stephen.
He Said"May God Bless Me".
I replied,"and may God bless you.Just do your homework first,friend."
Yes Bizarro  I was sayin' he wasnt acting his age.(he _was_ acting though).
Freejay,you're right.Dont reply.
I dont know what got into me.I was amazed at the kid as it unfolded at the time.
I was maybe a little mean to him? Didn't mean to be.He just kept stepping in it ya know?
YES, "WHAT NOT TO DO"...or whatever. It was fun at the time. And I had O rollin the ball to me.
I can't help it when he's in the room. Sorry O.Am I passin the buck?...Naahmaybe.
No Harm Done...No Harm Done.
But... Im takin' Freejays advice next time."Uhh,Nobody here by that name,Sorry-Wrong Number
Oh,and pin-of Course,what you said.(you missed out mr nice guy.)
And NITRO, a BigFat AMEN to every word of that last post,man.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 20, 2005)

man , can anyone understand what you just wrote


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Not many people can.  Oracle seems to have gotten the knack to decipher his code.  I used to think Kell was really annoying but now I think he's kinda funny and adds some color to the ANASCI family....


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

Pssst, hey you, eh you. I'm looking for some stinking steroid juice can you help me?


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> man , can anyone understand what you just wrote



I can understand him every now and then, never 100% though.  Either he's way out there or we're all really dumb


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Pssst, hey you, eh you. I'm looking for some stinking steroid juice can you help me?



Yeah man take these, I know they say asprin, but that's just code for Dbol


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> man , can anyone understand what you just wrote


YES NITRO!!! I Have every bit of confidence in you that You can Do it.
Try Re reading it....Slooooooowly 
(i _didnt_ say your dumb,Oracle did though.Ive _never_ denied bein' out there.But not _that_ out there.)


----------



## Parker123 (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> YES NITRO!!! I Have every bit of confidence in you that You can Do it.
> Try Re reading it....Slooooooowly


Kell I find you to be quite articulate indeed. I don't know why everyone has such a hard time understanding you. Then again I did take the course in Kellbonics so maybe I have an edge


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Kell I find you to be quite articulate indeed. I don't know why everyone has such a hard time understanding you. Then again I did take the course in Kellbonics so maybe I have an edge


LMAO,Parker's the man


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

131 replies on this already, we could probably just make this the off topic discussion board.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> 131 replies on this already, we could probably just make this the off topic discussion board.


uuuhh,yeh. off topic alright.
this is Butthead,Over And Out...not...maybe...help.


----------



## Vizzy7 (May 20, 2005)

Man all this fun....  Missed it all...


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

Vizzy7 said:
			
		

> Man all this fun....  Missed it all...


With the way this thread is going, you'll get your chance for more fun.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

He pm'd me last night as stephen also.  What are steroids?


----------



## TexasCreed (May 20, 2005)

whats going on?? eh?


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> whats going on?? eh?



some guy blatantly asked where to buy steroids...his name was ineedjuice7...what a coincidence.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Oracle,Oracle everywhere.Like ol' McDonalds farm.
Hey, Ive banned myself from this thread.Thought id do us all the favor.
yeah,O. I cant believe we/I played ball for hour w/ that strange kid/?.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Oracle,Oracle everywhere.Like ol' McDonalds farm.
> Hey, Ive banned myself from this thread.Thought id do us all the favor.
> yeah,O. I cant believe we/I played ball for hour w/ that strange kid/?.



Please try to include the word "steroid" or a "steroid" somewhere in your post Kell since Wolfy "the all mighty mod who doesn't post irrelevant posts"  has clearly stated that we post whore.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

*I told ya I never get the joke...but I'll try and oblige*

uhh,ok????..Then this is for you TEE, you almighty Steroid Whore.


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Please try to include the word "steroid" or a "steroid" somewhere in your post Kell since Wolfy "the all mighty mod who doesn't post irrelevant posts"  has clearly stated that we post whore.



Who post whores?  Steroid


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Who post whores?  Steroid



[winstrol] lol i have no idea [dbol]


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Steroids!......discuss......whores!
Whores on Steroids........Discuss!


----------



## Ironaddict (May 20, 2005)

I guess he decided not to call the toll free number.  1-800-juice4less.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Ironaddict said:
			
		

> I guess he decided not to call the toll free number.  1-800-juice4less.



[plunger] please post all jokes in the form of a steroid question or contain one here on out [aspirate]


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

How do you properly equiPOISE the wife to insert dBOLS into her mouth?? without discomfort for either whore...
Thanx for any Clenput


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> How do you properly equiPOISE the wife to insert dBOLS into her mouth?? without discomfort for either whore...
> Thanx for any Clenput



[DBOL] THAT IS FU**IN HILARIOUS!!! [propionate]


----------



## Ironaddict (May 21, 2005)

> How do you properly equiPOISE the wife to insert dBOLS into her mouth?? without discomfort for either whore...



Well, I *ARIMI*dex The d*BOLS* into her mouth just to hear her growth *HORMONE*!!!  or use a little andro*GEL*


----------



## Bizarro (May 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## Zaven (May 21, 2005)

Just thought i'd throw my 2cents in about that kid from last nite.  I don't think he was fed material at all.....no worries there.  He would have been alot slicker with his pick of username and wouldn't have asked all those moronic questions out in the open forum like that..........


----------



## Ironaddict (May 21, 2005)

reverse psychology.....


----------



## Zaven (May 21, 2005)

I don't think reverse psychology has a logical explanation in this situation......just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## steve0085 (May 21, 2005)

Maybe you're the fed Z??? Anyone ever thought of that?


----------



## Zaven (May 21, 2005)

My point exactly......lol


----------



## Ironaddict (May 21, 2005)

Enough said I am OUT.............

Time to hit the town Friday night Amigo's.........

Nie-Nie...Have a good week end


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

*My last word here...I banned me.*



			
				Zaven said:
			
		

> Just thought i'd throw my 2cents in about that kid from last nite.  I don't think he was fed material at all.....no worries there.  He would have been alot slicker with his pick of username and wouldn't have asked all those moronic questions out in the open forum like that..........


Had to be there.real trippy/funny as it unfolded live.
It was me and oracle at first(what a pair to walk up to and ask that question to) and a couple guys hopped in to try and give him some version of help as they came in...but as I said, His stock was rapidly plummeting,anyone could see. pretty soon the poor guy started a meltdown.I think he mighta cried later. I didnt mean to flame the guy.I dont think i did.
Hell I dont care anymore.I forgot, I banned myself from this thread.
I must now,according to O or Tee-Orcl....regretfully,say this:IM SORRY BEFOREHAND.in fact please stop reading now.
I have successfully equiPOISED my wife and inserted dBOLS  into her mouth with li'l or no discomfort to either whore.That accomplished,(thanks to the CLENput from "iron".) I must now go administer her PRIMObolan inj.(doggy style) while inserting dBOLS into the sphincter.This could prove to be a PROPlem.disclaimer, I suggest DONUT try this yourself.stick to eating the HOLE.not putting the TESTicles in asshole...Though i'll find out...Could be PRIMO boys...
ALRIGHT,ORACLE. that's all of that dumbass shit im going to do.No Fukkin wonder people cant understand my posts.(well, thats because their challenged) But this shit has me scratchin' my head...and it couldve been funnier...dont smoke HydroWeed before posting.It makes you a dope.
So Im going to watch a PPV or sumpin.after dosin' my wife...


----------



## Freejay (May 21, 2005)

Can't understand Kell huh?  Well I'd wager it's from taking all those notes at Warp Factor 9 in med school!! LOL!  Med students tend to write how they have to think!


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Can't understand Kell huh?  Well I'd wager it's from taking all those notes at Warp Factor 9 in med school!! LOL!  Med students tend to write how they have to think!


Indeed,look away.Im hideous.
Im in a downward shame spiral...help


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 21, 2005)

speaking of roids, ive been eating a lot of cottage cheese lately and its tearing the ass out of me. ive been making the guys at work  sick, my farts smell like roadkill.


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

*NOT COOL- atomic methane!!*



			
				mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> speaking of roids, ive been eating a lot of cottage cheese lately and its tearing the ass out of me. ive been making the guys at work  sick, my farts smell like roadkill.



You sure its the cottage cheese?
nitro,Too funny. (& not) that can be a problem,man.
My 1st cycle five years ago. I farted Like a damn mule,smelled like a ded one...man this was no natural gas, I mean not of this universe unnatural.It could've easily been bottled and used as a bioweapon...Embarrassing in public to let fly one a those and try and run,bringing a vapor trail wherever you mange to get.farts so funkydense the shit cling to you for a while.
...30 seconds long!! (stink up half the damn house) was phenominal enough. but even a tiny popcorn blast had such a dense molecular structure.  
That you HAD to get away from yourself...
whatever that was.It never came back,Thank God. I was  about to calla dr. say here smell this. but i just couldnt do that to someone.LOL


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Can't understand Kell huh?  Well I'd wager it's from taking all those notes at Warp Factor 9 in med school!! LOL!  Med students tend to write how they have to think!



Oh boloney. Freejay!

Med stoods r stoodges.well,..Im not-except on here.This is where I act out my stooginality.my time here will payoff later...When Im legal.


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> You sure its the cottage cheese?
> nitro,Too funny. (& not) that can be a problem,man.
> My 1st cycle five years ago. I farted Like a damn mule,smelled like a ded one...man this was no natural gas, I mean not of this universe unnatural.It could've easily been bottled and used as a bioweapon...Embarrassing in public to let fly one a those and try and run,bringing a vapor trail wherever you mange to get.farts so funkydense the shit cling to you for a while.
> ...30 seconds long!! (stink up half the damn house) was phenominal enough. but even a tiny popcorn blast had such a dense atomic structure.
> ...



Kells posts make for some interesting reading....i like the boomhaur one


----------



## Freejay (May 21, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Oh boloney. Freejay!
> 
> Med stoods r stoodges.well,..Im not-except on here.This is where I act out my stooginality.my time here will payoff later...When Im legal.



U know I was j/k bro!   Also, I'm LMAO over the farts!!!!!


----------



## steve0085 (May 21, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> You sure its the cottage cheese?
> nitro,Too funny. (& not) that can be a problem,man.
> My 1st cycle five years ago. I farted Like a damn mule,smelled like a ded one...man this was no natural gas, I mean not of this universe unnatural.It could've easily been bottled and used as a bioweapon...Embarrassing in public to let fly one a those and try and run,bringing a vapor trail wherever you mange to get.farts so funkydense the shit cling to you for a while.
> ...30 seconds long!! (stink up half the damn house) was phenominal enough. but even a tiny popcorn blast had such a dense atomic structure.
> ...



I feel your pain Kell and Nitro.  Lately with all i've been eating, my farts are about the worst smelling thing ever.  What's worse, they last forever like kell said.  I had one last night that i had to clear out the room and 20 minutes later it was still funkified, like one of those everlasting gobstoppers.  I think it's all the extra meat and eggs, high sulfur foods that make the stench so unbearable.  My advice, leave the room to let one go and air out yo pants so it doesn't follow you.


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

*hey,O... man I tellyoo what...*



			
				oracle said:
			
		

> Kells posts make for some interesting reading....i like the boomhaur one




shoot man, dont even start dangoh..start messin' with me today man, I tell yoo what.
yeah, I be all dango... heeey wass goin on? but then some ol body jus try n dis the Boom and I be like...UNLEASH!!!Boom!Boom! youll sleep for dango days man,I tell yoo what.Yull be like DanGO! wha happen?shoooot...man i tell yoo wut...Boom happenend,baby.


----------



## mohawkman (May 21, 2005)

if you will mail me 500 cash i will be more than happy to hook up you and your friends


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

mohawkman said:
			
		

> if you will mail me 500 cash i will be more than happy to hook up you and your friends


I think that ineedjuice changed his mind.I dont think he has accumulated that much milk money anyway.


----------



## kell11 (May 22, 2005)

*ImDaMan? HERES The Post YOU Started!(OR NOT,DAMMIT)*

Is this what you were  referring to? 
You Dawg.


----------



## kell11 (May 22, 2005)

*Imdaman1,heres the post YOU started.*



			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> Is this what you were  referring to?
> You Dawg.


bump.


----------



## kell11 (May 22, 2005)

*Nevermind*



			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> bump.


----------



## pincrusher (May 22, 2005)

hey kell, i just let one of those stinky farts go, if you stick your nose up[ against your computer screen you will smell it  LOL
i know the cat ran away after i let it go  LMFAO


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 22, 2005)

just remember with farts, don't push to hard or you may need an underware change.

I gambled and lost


----------



## Freejay (May 22, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> just remember with farts, don't push to hard or you may need an underware change.
> 
> I gambled and lost




Yep....The dredded SHART!


----------



## kell11 (May 23, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> hey kell, i just let one of those stinky farts go, if you stick your nose up[ against your computer screen you will smell it  LOL
> i know the cat ran away after i let it go  LMFAO


Stop farting in my direction,pin
no matter how bad them sumbitches smell.
The methane,megafart blast is always a hilarious symphony to the male ear.
No matter how mature we may think we are.  
"every man loves to smell his own gas"
                                          ----Plato or Socrates...I cant remember.


----------

